

Microsoft to tweak Visual Studio 11 interface with Release Candidate - pdoubleya
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/microsoft-to-tweak-visual-studio-11-interface-with-release-candidate/12664

======
cpeterso
WHO THOUGHT ALL CAPS WAS A GOOD IDEA? THIS IDEA SHOULD HAVE BEEN SHOT DOWN 10
SECONDS AFTER IT WAS SUGGESTED.

